# Java MouseListener.



## NatroN (6. Jun 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, in welchem ich später die Kreise verschieben kann.

Hatte dazu eine Vorlage, ist also nicht alles auf meinem Mist gewachsen...

Zum Problem:

Ich wollte erstmal nen MouseListener adden. Später will ich die Kreise verschieben.Zum probieren wollte ich mal die Koordinaten des Punktes ausgeben, auf den geklickt wurde.

Das funktioniert aber nicht richtig.
Es wird der X und Y wert nur angezeigt, wenn ich zuerst ins applet klicke, dann das Fenster wechsle und dann wieder zurück klicke.

HIER KANN MANS ANSCHAUN

UND DA GIBTS DEN QUELLCODE



wäre super wenn ma wer helfen könnte. Am besten gleich wie ich die Kreise bewegen kann...


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Jun 2005)

Problem wurde im Chat gelöst.


----------



## Gast (6. Jun 2005)

VIELEN DANK


----------

